
Box CEO: Mistrust of Google and Facebook could spread to every tech company - clumsysmurf
https://www.recode.net/2018/7/8/17543218/box-aaron-levie-tech-backlash-trust-facebook-google-contagion-regulation-kara-swisher-decode-podcast
======
equalunique
Bring on the next gen services that are FOSS, distributed, and federated.

------
allears
Well let's fucking hope it does. Why would anybody with a grain of sense trust
a corporation? The whole overt, stated purpose of incorporating is to avoid
responsibility, oops, I mean "liability."

~~~
wilsonnb2
Probably because "trust" isn't really a binary state. I trust some
corporations, but not in the same way I trust my wife.

